# Will you help fight the good fight?



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Some of you may remember some talk about doing this ...well its done...
Join in and lets work together for trophy catfish
Ok guys we're good to go now...
Catfish Anglers Society is up and running stop on by and lets pull all our resources together for the good of all... I need comments and sugestions no matter how small...
http://www.catfishanglerssociety.com/
or for ease of remembering
http://www.catfishas.com/
Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Clyde !!!! You da Man ! ................ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Way to go Clyde. I sure hope this takes off.


----------



## findmyshoe15 (Mar 9, 2005)

My Friend Felicia Is Obsessed With Catfish. Everyday She Either Wants To Go Catch A Catfish Or She'll Add Catfish Lover At The End Of Every Sentence . . . .i Want Her To Join The Catfish Anglers Society ....shed Love It


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*WELCOME ABOARD *findmyshoe15
You and your friend are both invited to join...  
Its free and it doesn't hurt at all


----------



## Slip33 (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like a great excuse to do more fishing


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Looking forward to it Slip33


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hello Everyone...
I now have a contact within the DNR and will be supplementing a plan ASAP to forward to this person. What I need is more suggestions on what to do about the current regulations and some proof that commercial fishing and the sale of trophy size flathead catfish to Ohio owned paylakes is having an overall impact on the size and numbers. Proof can be in the form of catch logs kept by anglers showing a decline in fish size and numbers.
Forward anything you think may be helpful including any and all comments ASAP to me either by posting here, sending a PM or an email.
THANKS,
Clyde


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Anyone have any updated ideas?
I have had conversations with DNR personel but nothing fruitful to date


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Personally, I don't think it's going to make any difference ( getting regs in place) until it's too late anyway. When a major magazine(In-Fisherman) or Cabela's & BPS combine forces, they could make it happen. If it were mentioned in some TV shows, then they might get flooded with calls, etc. Especially an expose on paylakes...but they endorse hand-grabbing(videos)....so I think it's a dead issue. 
In time the state of KY may see the light & put regs in the OH River now that they are noticing a decline of big cats in their recent study.
Since trophy catfish paylakes are a big deal predominantly in Ohio, maybe send some links to In-Fisherman & BPS & Cabela's whose income depends upon promoting sound wildlife management.
They would sell more boats to riverguys than they will to paylake clients.
The states are beginning to see the economic impact, TN put in regs, studies are going on in the Mississippi. When they realise there's more $$ in out of state licences,jobs in camps & motels, state parks, ramp fees etc, etc than a few commercial licences. That's when we'll see a change. Hopefully they can simply regulate the Ohio River. Virgina might need to be included in the loop too.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Also it may not hurt to link some good sites from the Red River to KY and ask them why not turn the OHio River into something like that??
Ohio has begun to regulate a small amout of catfish in the smaller lakes, so that's a beginning. I don't think it's going to happen real quick, it certainly could, but I'm thinking years.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's about a study KY is doing Click here for our thread. Ky Game and Fish article (click here !)


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Indiana's catfish study to start(click)


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

My thought process Jim is as follows
days are better then weeks
weeks better then months 
months are better then the years you've spoken of
and the catfishing as we had known it isworth the wait for its return..
Eyes have been open we need to fan the flames...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Fan all you want. They need studies, facts. Proof that it's in their best interest. Their best interest is financially motivated. If they could see the Ohio Rvier like Cave Run and Lake Cumberland, and their other lakes, with state parks and ramp fees, etc. Then they might make a change. With a bunch of Buckeyes trying to tell them how to run their railroad....well what do you think? Now if we help show them how the Ohio Navy invades their fine state every weekend depositing millions of dollars into their coffers, they may be inclined to go along. In fact, when it happens, it will be _their idea._
Do some research on studies, contact fish farms, studies from TN and everywhere else that has regs on cats. 
Also from magazines and TV programs, showing how popular trophy catfishing it. (again...Red River)
We have a major resourse in the Ohio River. Exploiting it for sportman is more viable than just for commercial fishing. Leave commercial fishing intact too, just regulate a no catfish over 34" for commercial anglers. Just one small change...  Write TN, ask them how it's working out for them. How many non-res licences do they sell at the Cumberland River now ?? Have they realizes any increase in revenues with the recent changes?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I have had very positive feedback from several contacts in Ky. The funny part is they do not sign the end of their emails thus I ma not sure if contacts is the right word... maybe because this topic is not popular in the bluegrass state I have yet to place a name with anyone I talk to... Studies along with peer pressure will help them along in their path to better use of natural resources...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

yes, I was normally getting good responces from all officials. I think there's a meeting or something they have, where one can add input. It's a KY DNR public meeting??


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am not sure if there is a Ky DNR but I have talked to via email and phone for a few the following:
Wayne Davis
Marla Barbour
Jeff Ross
Bonny D. Laflin 
James Axon
Gerard L. Buynak
Bill Sampson 
Doug Henley
Benjamin Kinman
David Bell 
Lonnie Nelson
David Dreves
Don Bunnell
Ted Crowell
James Axon

Many responses are generic but some move me further up the line LOL


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's good... One of them gave us this( I purposely didn't add his name as we need allies)...
As long as the market is there, it will be exploited. You control the Ohio
pay lakes, the demand for large cats diminishes, the commercial fishermen
stop targeting them and we don't have the "problems" caused by fishermen
demanding and expecting pay lakes to stock large cats and thereby forcing
paylake operators to meet their demands. It is a merry-go-round.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Yes I have been told to keep the names under hat so that is the way to go...
It has been a ride I'll tell you that much. Paylakes are getting away really with very little in the way of regs while be funded on the bqacks of sportsman from other states...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Clyde,
I just started to email some of what I have to you, then after about 10 letters, I decided to make a zip file of the whole folder, so you have all the info I had now....Jim

I still think if we can show how productive catfishing can be ie: Red River, TN, etc, etc. If we show studies etc, vs. emotions and heresay they can act upon it. We need to make them look good in the eyes of their superiors and constituents. When they can see (with proof) it's a win-win situation, it might be months vs. years.....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I rec'd it all Jim...
I agree 110% that they need pushed with studies...
Give me till next week sometime to sort through everything...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

_This might be good to have in this thread as a reference..._
Dear Mr. Williams, 

I have been asked to respond to your email concerning on catfish in the 
Mississippi River. First of all, let me thank you for your email and 
concern for Mississippi River catfish. We share your concern about 
maintaining the quality of our catfish fisheries. 

You may be glad to know that Missouri Department of Conservation has 
recently prepared a statewide catfish management plan. There is an 
objective to increase the abundance of flathead catfish greater than 
30". It calls for establishing a special management area on the 
Missouri River, from Glasgow to Jefferson City. Regulations will allow 
anglers to harvest one flathead less than 30" and one flathead 30" 
or longer daily. 

Another objective is to increase the yield of catfish on the 
Mississippi River for both recreational anglers, such as you, and for 
commercial fishers. We intend to gather catfish harvest and size 
information from 4-6 commercial fishers for a minimum of two years. We 
will then use this information to determine the best regulation to meet 
this goal. Be aware, though, that any proposed regulation change should 
only be implemented if states bordering Missouri along the Mississippi 
River adopt the regulation as well. 

There is also an objective to maintain or improve the number of large 
blue catfish statewide. Strategies will include studies to identify 
habits, habitats, and population characteristics of blue catfish in 
Missouri which may lead to the implementation of new regulations to 
restrict harvest of blue catfish. 

So you can see that we are looking for better ways to manage our big 
river catfish. Thanks again! 

Mark Boone 
Fisheries Management Biologist 
2302 County Park Dr. 
Cape Girardeau, MO 63701 
573/290-5858, ext. 239


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This is close to it, but not the actual regs on the nets, etc.

http://www.lrc.state.ky.us/kar/301/001/155.htm

I found it on this page.

http://www.lrc.state.ky.us/kar/TITLE301.HTM


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I just opened this post. Sorry for not getting in earlier. I will do some research on cats = money. I can think of one place that might be helpful for our research. I will try and touch base with some people as well as the internet for some help. I look at this way; We show the ODNR that cats are worth more money to the state in the public waters than in a pay lake they will listen. If we can show this to politicians we may get just asfar. I will let you guys know how I do, say Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Walter
Remember that our fight if its called that is with Ky because thye really let the commercial fishermen run amuck and rape the Ohio River System selling most of their HUGE trophy sized catfish to Ohio paylakes. We need to work on them and get a slot length and limit set in the Ky fishing regulations...
Most other states will fall right in line but as far as Ohio is concerned we have very little of the river we manage... and what we do manage is with a co-op effort with the other states...


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Yes I know about the amount of the river we control. I just wonder if WV, Kentucky and the rest own the river why is it called the Ohio River  I know who the fight is with and that is why I said we should include the politicians. I believe that it all comes down to money. More money in tourism fishing than in home grown pay lake fishing. I do not know of anyone, willing to travel out of state for a paylake. I will try to find some business profile of amount of money that comes into an area during peak cat times and comepare that to what there is being made now. I will let you know what I find. Let me know if this is not the way you want to go and I will not waste my time.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> I will try to find some business profile of amount of money that comes into an area during peak cat times and comepare that to what there is being made now. I will let you know what I find.


Sounds good and like something we can sink our teeth into when completed... THANKS


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's all good. Probably won't affect anything re: paylakes in OH becasue they fish in them don't technically come from Ohio. I say technically becasue I;m sure some arare poached & wind up there as they can only be purchased from a commercial fisherman, and they aren't in Ohio(except in Lake Erie District)
Big push for Ohio is for a size & creel limit. Even if it starts with a size limit, One catfish per day 34" or larger only to be harvested or in possession permitted with a sports license. Even that might get the tournament guys upset. Even though with a 2 person team they could submit 2 fish. Point is, there would be more big fish to catch & they could cull... You have to anticipate every little situation.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There's no limits on catfish in Ohio except some new regs in the smaller lakes. I'm glad they are starting to see the light. When the state finally realizes that catfish are the #2 targeted fish behind largemouth bass maybe something will be done. I've been pushing for a 6 catfish creel limit with only one 34" or larger may be kept. That's the same regulation TN has so that will keep it simple to remember. This would apply to all legal methods used. So if one opted for trot lines, limb lines, jugs, rods or reels, they would still be limited to their 6 fish. That way if someone ran some trot lines & caught several big flatheads & decided to run them to a paylake (illegal anyway) they would have to think twice. Why you ask ? Because simply the possession of over one 34" fish would be a crime. Today you may possess all you can carry....legally so long as you don't sell them. 

The Fish Ohio size has nothing to do with conversation or limiting the harvest of fish or anything. It's simply a size where you win an award because the state has decided a fish that size or over is deemed noteworthy. Has ziltch to do with regulations.
We all need to ban together and call on our fine state to enact a creel and size limit to protect our valuable resources. *Let's Git 'er Done !!!*


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's good because many good points were made. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30128&page=1&pp=10


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Another good post http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30278&page=2&pp=10


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's another....http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27488&page=1&pp=10
Just some good info mixed in with some banterinig. Remember, we need to pull together as a group and keep our agenda in mind...Size and creel limits for catfish. 
Don't be sidelined by emotions.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for moving it out of the other post, I agree, Im not here to mix it up with anyone. I just have alot of ideas & want to help all of us out. As I stated before, it was all just my Opinions & Thoughts. FWIW  
Cat Mazter


----------

